# Cena's physique



## AmericanGangster (Feb 20, 2008)

Credit where credit is due the guy is a machine. Week in week out the guy is in tip top condition. I personally love bodybuilding and can't live without it, but it's hard. To eat 6 meals of protein every day I have nothing but respect for Cena. The guy is consistently big and looks ripped. I don't think his physique has changed an inch since 2006 which is incredible. Other superstars have fluctuated around him but he has stayed consistent.

Wether its the roids or not, bodybuilding requires ALOT of work and dedication. Hats off to Cena.


----------



## Monterossa (Jul 25, 2012)

he's a failed bodybuilder. too bulky to the point where he can't walk properly, and he has shorted legs.


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

yeah i have never seen john cena out of shape looking in his entire 12 year run


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Dude's probably the most consistent wrestler in terms of keeping up his physique.

InB4SteriodsTalkAgain


----------



## DesoloutionRow (May 18, 2014)

Natsuke said:


> Dude's probably the most consistent wrestler in terms of keeping up his physique.
> 
> InB4SteriodsTalkAgain


WWE still allows steroid use as long as one of their own physicians approves it!


----------



## CM punker (Aug 3, 2014)

Years of steroid abuse led to his body looking like a mutated ape.. it looks horrificly disgusting. idk why any woman would like this man. he is too short and disproportioned that he looks like a gorilla. who really thinks veins popping out of his shoulders and chest is normal and/or attractive?


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

Even HHH who's obviously used steroids before has had off days with his appearances (when he returned after losing 3 times to Batista he had a beer gut). Also HHH is an enthueist bodybuilder himself. Cena's managed to retain his look for 12 years full-time. Pretty fuckin good.


----------



## ErickRowan_Fan (Feb 8, 2014)

sesshomaru said:


> Even HHH who's obviously used steroids before has had off days with his appearances (when he returned after losing 3 times to Batista he had a beer gut). Also HHH is an enthueist bodybuilder himself. Cena's managed to retain his look for 12 years full-time. Pretty fuckin good.


Triple H seems more like a guy who does it for enjoyment. Getting in shape is a lot more fun and rewarding if you are initially out of shape.

Cena literally lives for his work. If Vince wanted him to grow a beard and a beer gut, he'd probably do that too. The man's dedication is astonishing, and scary too. He's like a machine.


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

ErickRowan_Fan said:


> Triple H seems more like a guy who does it for enjoyment. Getting in shape is a lot more fun and rewarding if you are initially out of shape.
> 
> Cena literally lives for his work. If Vince wanted him to grow a beard and a beer gut, he'd probably do that too. The man's dedication is astonishing, and scary too. He's like a machine.


It's served him well so far. To get ahead u gotta be talented, work harder then everyone else, and let top suits know that you work harder then everyone else.


----------



## RVP_The_Gunner (Mar 19, 2012)

A positive thread on WF about Cena and it's not even April 1st.

That takes some balls.


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

He roided his ass, any person that think that body it's natural never worked out in a gym more than two years or are fanboys of him, that said of course Cena not gonna let himself get a gut, the day that happens it's the day he gonna get de-pushed.


----------



## A Paul Heyman G (Nov 9, 2013)

He's just a failed body builder. He's no wrestler, can't talk, has ZERO charisma and is just a waste. But hey, when he takes off his shirt women get wet so why not?


----------



## RVP_The_Gunner (Mar 19, 2012)

Brodus Clay said:


> He roided his ass, any person that think that body it's natural never worked out in a gym more than two years or are fanboys of him, that said of course Cena not gonna let himself get a gut, the day that happens it's the day he gonna get de-pushed.


I disagree. He will just change his gimmick from Never Give Up to "Never Breathe Out".

Dat Merch $$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## A Paul Heyman G (Nov 9, 2013)

RVP_The_Gunner said:


> I disagree. He will just change his gimmick from Never Give Up to "Never Breathe Out".
> 
> Dat Merch $$$$$$$$$$$$$



The sad thing is, if they marketed other wrestlers like they did Cena, it would be :trips3 if you know what I mean. They are losing SO much money by pushing up cena, someone who AT BEST 30% of the audience likes and who no hardcore fans like.


----------



## T'Challa (Aug 12, 2014)

Some areas look good but I rather have Orton or 2002 HHH physique. A bit too bulky for me sometimes I feel like yeah, wish I had the dedication like Cena though.


----------



## StillReal2MeDammit (Aug 26, 2014)

CM punker said:


> Years of steroid abuse led to his body looking like a mutated ape.. it looks horrificly disgusting. idk why any woman would like this man. he is too short and disproportioned that he looks like a gorilla. who really thinks veins popping out of his shoulders and chest is normal and/or attractive?


This is not talking about attractiveness its about wrestling physic


----------



## A Paul Heyman G (Nov 9, 2013)

T'Challa said:


> Some areas look good but I rather have Orton or 2002 HHH physique. A bit too bulky for me sometimes I feel like yeah, wish I had the dedication like Cena though.



Cesaro has great physique as does Ziggler. I also like Orton's look - lean muscle. I totally agree with you about bulk wrestlers - yech. 


Mmmm yeah I hate cena with absolute passion but I will give credit where it's due. Still, the Rock shows what you can do lifting weights without juicing up like Cena did.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

He's far too bulky and compressed for my tastes, but he is very consistent and uniform with his build and health it seems.



dbryziggfutwwe said:


> He's just a failed body builder. He's no wrestler, *can't talk, has ZERO charisma* and is just a waste. But hey, when he takes off his shirt women get wet so why not?


:maury

Stop lying just cause you don't like him. He's an excellent mic worker and has no issue conveying a character and conducting an audience.


----------



## A Paul Heyman G (Nov 9, 2013)

Bigg Hoss said:


> He's far too bulky and compressed for my tastes, but he is very consistent and uniform with his build and health it seems.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mmmm Thwagger, sorry my friend but he is a failed body builder. -____-


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

Best physique of recent times by far belongs to John Morrison


----------



## Monterossa (Jul 25, 2012)

his physique is disgusting. his arms are bigger than his ex-wife's head. he looks like a gorilla and he runs like a caveman too.


----------



## A Paul Heyman G (Nov 9, 2013)

Monterossa said:


> his physique is disgusting. his arms are bigger than his ex-wife's head. he looks like a gorilla and he runs like a caveman too.



Ouch


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

Monterossa said:


> his physique is disgusting. his arms are bigger than his ex-wife's head. he looks like a gorilla and he runs like a caveman too.


He learned from the best dammit!


----------



## T'Challa (Aug 12, 2014)

That girl was punching above her weight a bit though.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Monterossa said:


> his physique is disgusting. his arms are bigger than his ex-wife's head. he looks like a gorilla and he runs like a caveman too.


That't not a fair comparison. A lot of bulkier wrestlers with more petite wives look massive compared to them.


----------



## Tangerine (Sep 15, 2014)

He looks like a shaved, flat-head gorilla to me.


----------



## T'Challa (Aug 12, 2014)

dbryziggfutwwe said:


> Cesaro has great physique as does Ziggler. I also like Orton's look - lean muscle. I totally agree with you about bulk wrestlers - yech.
> 
> 
> Mmmm yeah I hate cena with absolute passion but I will give credit where it's due. Still, the Rock shows what you can do lifting weights without juicing up like Cena did.


Yes I forgotten about Cesaro yeah great physique.

But The Rock you do know he juices right he even admitted in the past.


----------



## A Paul Heyman G (Nov 9, 2013)

Bigg Hoss said:


> That't not a fair comparison. A lot of bulkier wrestlers with more petite wives look massive compared to them.



For comparison - Swagger would look bigger and obviously taller than his woman but wouldn't look like King Kong like Cena does. And Cena only looks that way for a reason.


I can't stress enough - Cesaro, Orton and the Rock (mebbe) all lift weights, all are legitimate, and you can be muscular and 'big' without looking like a gorilla.


----------



## A Paul Heyman G (Nov 9, 2013)

T'Challa said:


> Yes I forgotten about Cesaro yeah great physique.
> 
> But The Rock you do know he juices right he even admitted in the past.



Gah! I did not know that about the Rock. Oh that's a shame then. Okay then, I'll literally edit my next reply then haha.

But I know Cesaro and Orton are legit.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

dbryziggfutwwe said:


> For comparison - Swagger would look bigger and obviously taller than his woman but wouldn't look like King Kong like Cena does. And Cena only looks that way for a reason.
> 
> 
> I can't stress enough - Cesaro, Orton and the Rock all lift weights, all are legitimate, and you can be muscular and 'big' without looking like a gorilla.


Swagger's arms/shoulders are pretty fucking huge, tbh, he's just obviously not as compact as Cena. 

I'm pretty sure Orton has used enhancements before and it's very plausible the Rock has as well.

Cesaro, on the other hand, is insanely lean and a genetic freak. Not a lot of people would be able to maintain that low amount of body fat and be that strong. 

I'm not saying Cena hasn't used enhancements, but having a 'gorilla' body shape can be natural for some men because that's just their bone structure and their genetics.


----------



## A Paul Heyman G (Nov 9, 2013)

Bigg Hoss said:


> Swagger's arms/shoulders are pretty fucked huge, tbh, he's just obviously not as compact as Cena.
> 
> I'm pretty sure Orton has used enhancements before and it's very plausible the Rock has as well.
> 
> ...




True - but it isn't JUST the arms it's the whole package (if you pardon the pun). That look that Cena has is not natural at all - no amount of lifting and training can get you to look like that.

Yeah - maybe he has. I never thought he did but maybe. 

Yes he is a freak - and not like the jamoke who is 'ignoring' me haha

But his middle body and arms combined are not natural at all. That look cannot be achieved unless you juice. Plus, I've seen pictures of his earlier days when he was The Prototype - that is PURE 'enhancements'.


----------



## Tangerine (Sep 15, 2014)

Bigg Hoss said:


> Swagger's arms/shoulders are pretty fucked huge, tbh, he's just obviously not as compact as Cena.
> 
> I'm pretty sure Orton has used enhancements before and it's very plausible the Rock has as well.
> 
> ...


OK I'm a guy and I shouldn't engage in this conversation, but I have to say that the only thing I like about Swagger is his look. It reminds me of Owen.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

cena's boobs are natural imo


----------



## A Paul Heyman G (Nov 9, 2013)

Get-The-E-Out said:


> cena's boobs are natural imo


----------



## T'Challa (Aug 12, 2014)

Tangerine said:


> OK I'm a guy and I shouldn't engage in this conversation, but I have to say that the only thing I like about Swagger is his look. It reminds me of Owen.


I'm also a guy. Yeah Swagger got a mad look. 

Back on Cena if he was taller he wouldn't look that bad his size make more sense. He is 6 foot dead.


----------



## A Paul Heyman G (Nov 9, 2013)

T'Challa said:


> I'm also a guy. Yeah Swagger got a mad look.
> 
> Back on Cena if he was taller he wouldn't look that bad his size make more sense. He is 6 foot dead.



Maybe I'm naive but Lesnar is 'big' but looks legit. I also know they drug test seriously in mma / ufc.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Tangerine said:


> OK I'm a guy and I shouldn't engage in this conversation, but I have to say that the only thing I like about Swagger is his look. It reminds me of Owen.


I've heard that before and tbh I don't see it. 

















Maybe in the upper body shape, but even then Swagger has an arm span of someone 3-4 inches taller than him and much more defined back/shoulder area than Owen did.

Swagger's got a good look, though, for sure and despite a thicker midsection he's never looked sloppy or out of shape.



dbryziggfutwwe said:


> True - but it isn't JUST the arms it's the whole package (if you pardon the pun). That look that Cena has is not natural at all - no amount of lifting and training can get you to look like that.
> 
> Yeah - maybe he has. I never thought he did but maybe.
> 
> ...


That's not necessarily true.


----------



## T'Challa (Aug 12, 2014)

dbryziggfutwwe said:


> Maybe I'm naive but Lesnar is 'big' but looks legit. I also know they drug test seriously in mma / ufc.


Oh know I'm sure Cena juices, I just think because he looks a lot smaller height wise then guys like HHH and Lesnar he looks more freaky looking ape like. 

Yeah I know mma check it's a sport at the end of the day.


----------



## KingJohn (Sep 30, 2012)

dbryziggfutwwe said:


> Maybe I'm naive but Lesnar is 'big' but looks legit. I also know they drug test seriously in mma / ufc.


Well, he wasn't nearly as big or cut in the UFC as he was in WWE, so he might have gotten off during that time.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

T'Challa said:


> Oh know I'm sure Cena juices, *I just think because he looks a lot smaller height wise then guys like HHH and Lesnar he looks more freaky looking ape like.
> *
> Yeah I know mma check it's a sport at the end of the day.


Yeah, he's pretty short for a wrestler so that comes into play.


----------



## A Paul Heyman G (Nov 9, 2013)

KingJohn said:


> Well, he wasn't nearly as big or cut in the UFC as he was in WWE, so he might have gotten off during that time.



Oh that's a good point.


----------



## A Paul Heyman G (Nov 9, 2013)

Bigg Hoss said:


> I've heard that before and tbh I don't see it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, I've never seen anyone looks like that naturally.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

dbryziggfutwwe said:


> Well, I've never seen anyone looks like that naturally.


It's rare, but not impossible.


----------



## A Paul Heyman G (Nov 9, 2013)

T'Challa said:


> Oh know I'm sure Cena juices, I just think because he looks a lot smaller height wise then guys like HHH and Lesnar he looks more freaky looking ape like.
> 
> Yeah I know mma check it's a sport at the end of the day.



Very well said.


----------



## A Paul Heyman G (Nov 9, 2013)

Bigg Hoss said:


> It's rare, but not impossible.



Still, you have to admit with how he looked when he was younger it does suggest that he wasn't natural. Whether he is currently can be debated.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

dbryziggfutwwe said:


> Still, you have to admit with how he looked when he was younger it does suggest that he wasn't natural. Whether he is currently can be debated.


Of course, but naturally being shaped like that can occur.


----------



## A Paul Heyman G (Nov 9, 2013)

Bigg Hoss said:


> Of course, but naturally being shaped like that can occur.



Okie dokie. I'll just leave it that I'm skeptical and because of how he looked I don't care for how he looks and just leave it at that. I'll be the first to admit I only know some about building one's body - I'm just going by what I do know.


----------



## tiotom92 (Dec 20, 2013)

dbryziggfutwwe said:


> He's just a failed body builder. He's no wrestler, can't talk, has ZERO charisma and is just a waste. But hey, when he takes off his shirt women get wet so why not?


:faint: It's a shame there's people like you on this forum.

Cena is a decent wrestler, he can talk very well and he has a lot of charisma. He just has an awful character.

It's fine to hate Cena's character, I mean we all do but don't talk shit.


----------



## A Paul Heyman G (Nov 9, 2013)

tiotom92 said:


> :faint: It's a shame there's people like you on this forum.
> 
> Cena is a decent wrestler, he can talk very well and he has a lot of charisma. He just has an awful character.
> 
> It's fine to hate Cena's character, I mean we all do but don't talk shit.



I don't see him as a good wrestler. He doesn't run the ropes well, he does the same moves to a chrous of boos. His 'finisher' is EXTREMELY generic and weak. He also doesn't do his stfu very well since his arms are like 3 feet away from the head. He doesn't sell well as he just lies there and doesn't respond very well to the move, i.e. he faints when he should be 'in agony in pain'. He also throws horrific punches that look horrible. Finally, he suddenly turns into 'beast mode' and all of the work done on him escapes when other wrestlers still maintain 'injuries' even days before if not earlier that night that affect them. 

Cena literally does nothing well.


----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)

dbryziggfutwwe said:


> has ZERO charisma


ehm?


----------



## A Paul Heyman G (Nov 9, 2013)

Bo Wyatt said:


> ehm?



I just don't see it lol. Even Bo has a lot of charisma. Sandow has charisma. Ambrose OOZES charisma. I won't be unfair and compare to the Rock because he's the most charismatic individual the sport has ever seen. But yeah, a lot of wrestlers don't have 'it'.

Cena is too monotone and he literally sucks charisma out of things. 

JMO of course.


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

Agreed, his physique is great and has been since the start.



RVP_The_Gunner said:


> A positive thread on WF about Cena and it's not even April 1st.
> 
> That takes some balls.


And followed by some positive comments too.


----------



## DesoloutionRow (May 18, 2014)

I heard John Cena is just one of those shaved gorillas that they sent into space in the mid 90's who came back super intelligent.


----------



## Math_Stats_Guru (Sep 23, 2014)

Is it just me or have his arms gotten absurdly bigger recently? He's heading towards this:


----------



## LordKain (Mar 14, 2010)

God only knows what you'd find in one of his piss tests. :lol


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

Cena has no-sold aging very well; kudos to him on that.


----------



## Dilan Omer (Apr 5, 2014)

He looks very strong and well..

Too bad he has to leech of everyone.. Here let me give you examples..

Cm Punk at his prime fought with whom? JOHN CENA ( The rivarly and matches were good atleast)

Then he leeched of DB..

And now he leeches of Dean Ambrose and for fucks sake if Ambrose loses to some fucking rainbow gay ass cenar that has been on top longer tha Rocky or Austin.. I will quit.. For real.. Ambrose keeps me hooked up for WWE.. If he loses and gets buried.. I quit.. Going to make another bet


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

dbryziggfutwwe said:


> I just don't see it lol. Even Bo has a lot of charisma. Sandow has charisma. Ambrose OOZES charisma. I won't be unfair and compare to the Rock because he's the most charismatic individual the sport has ever seen. But yeah, a lot of wrestlers don't have 'it'.
> 
> Cena is too monotone and he literally sucks charisma out of things.
> 
> JMO of course.


obvious troll is obvious.


----------



## The Steven Seagal (Dec 17, 2012)

Monterossa said:


> his physique is disgusting. his arms are bigger than his ex-wife's head. he looks like a gorilla and he runs like a caveman too.



Atleast he's not fragile like tiny little bryan. What a title reign he had:


----------



## kendoo (Oct 23, 2012)

His physique is extremely good considering he's on the grind pretty much everyday doing all sorts of shit all week. So finding that extra time to hit the gym consistently every week must be tuff as fuck.


----------



## A Paul Heyman G (Nov 9, 2013)

Wow I just got redded by a bunch of cena fans. Good Lord I touched a nerve with the truth.


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

I can't see it being physically possible for Cena to stay in such shape without using steroids with the schedule he has. 




dbryziggfutwwe said:


> I can't stress enough - Cesaro, Orton and the Rock (mebbe) all lift weights, all are legitimate, and you can be muscular and 'big' without looking like a gorilla.


Both Orton and the Rock have been on steroids.


----------



## A Paul Heyman G (Nov 9, 2013)

El Capitano said:


> I can't see it being physically possible for Cena to stay in such shape without using steroids with the schedule he has.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Okay maybe the Rock though I think he's legit. But no way Orton - he has way too much lean muscle. If so then hell with it - the only legit ones would be the Henrys and Rusevs of the E -____-

Ugh

And for fuck sakes we know Tensai is hehe


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

dbryziggfutwwe said:


> Okay maybe the Rock though I think he's legit. But no way Orton - he has way too much lean muscle. If so then hell with it - the only legit ones would be the Henrys and Rusevs of the E -____-
> 
> Ugh
> 
> And for fuck sakes we know Tensai is hehe


Orton was suspended for failing the Wellness Policy due to them finding steroids in his system. I expect a large majority in the company have taken steroids at some point.


----------



## Parrulo (Aug 21, 2014)

dbryziggfutwwe said:


> Okay maybe the Rock though I think he's legit. But no way Orton - he has way too much lean muscle. If so then hell with it - the only legit ones would be the Henrys and Rusevs of the E -____-
> 
> Ugh
> 
> And for fuck sakes we know Tensai is hehe


The Rock has clearly been on roids for a while for his movies. He looked his best on his last year before going to Hollywood, he looked really athletic and had a believable and good looking body, no home tho. He was much smaller than during his nation/corporation days where he even had to get his gyno removed.

See pics of Orton post suspension back in 06, iirc, and tell me if that isn't the body of some one that is off cycle. Why do you think he never went back to his old size? He couldn't without some "help". No that it matters because he still has a great look and from what i have read, it is even more impressive in person. 

The fact is, it is very hard to keep a muscular lean body year round (the leaner the harder it gets) and this guys do it while working a chaotic life style so they obviously need something to help them. 

There are more chances of a guy like Rusev being natty than a guy like Ziggler who is incredibly lean.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Scrotey Loads said:


> Cena has no-sold aging very well; kudos to him on that.


Word. Not a fan of John Boy, but folks hating on his physique need to realize that even though he may likely be on the juice, you actually need to bust your ass something serious in order for it to give you the best results. Considering how level-headed he is outside the ring, it's evident that if he's indeed on the juice, he's responsible with his cycling of it, which is fine in my book since he can do whatever he wants to his body and knows how to maintain his mental and physical health.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

With the schedule he's on and has been on since about 2005, there's no way he is 100% clean. None.


----------



## Parrulo (Aug 21, 2014)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Word. Not a fan of John Boy, but folks hating on his physique need to realize that even though he may likely be on the juice, you actually need to bust your ass something serious in order for it to give you the best results. Considering how level-headed he is outside the ring, it's evident that if he's indeed on the juice, he's responsible with his cycling of it, which is fine in my book since he can do whatever he wants to his body and knows how to maintain his mental and physical health.


Ya, this.

The guy juices but clearly does it with the help of professionals that keep everything in check and make sure he has no serious consequences from it.

It should also be noted that he doesn't do bodybuilding, he does strength training, which explains his blockier look as strength training is mostly based on compound movements that require a very strong core (squats, deadlifts, power cleans, clean and jerks, bench press, overhead press etc).

I have seen a few videos of him lifting on youtube and god damn it the guy is legit strong as fuck and clearly loves to train for strength so props to him


----------



## Wabbit! (Mar 18, 2014)

Hate on Cena the wrestler is justified. On his physique is not, if any of you have ever stepped in a gym you know what it takes to be at that level. Roids are no magic drugs. It takes a lot of dedication. 

And veins popping out has always been a good thing in bodybuilding dunno which nerd commented on that but you gotta start lifting bro.


----------



## *Eternity* (Aug 11, 2010)

Whether he's juicing or not, is irrelevant to me, but what amazes me the most is how his physique has stayed the exact same throughout his WWE career. From the moment he walked through the door in 2002 to present day 2014 his physique hasn't changed not one bit. Meanwhile guys like HHH, Edge, Jericho, HBK, Rock, Angle, Orton, Taker and others went through phases were they let themselves go or noticeable lost muscle mass, but Cena has been very consistent during the past 12 years.


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

*Eternity* said:


> Whether he's juicing or not, is irrelevant to me, but what amazes me the most is how his physique has stayed the exact same throughout his WWE career. From the moment he walked through the door in 2002 to present day 2014 his physique hasn't changed not one bit. Meanwhile guys like HHH, Edge, Jericho, *HBK*, *Rock*, *Angle*, Orton, Taker and others went through phases were they let themselves go or noticeable lost muscle mass, but Cena has been very consistent during the past 12 years.


When did any of those let themselves go? Also 'roids are getting better all the time, so you'd assume Cena has access to the best stuff.


----------



## T'Challa (Aug 12, 2014)

RR said:


> When did any of those let themselves go? Also 'roids are getting better all the time, so you'd assume Cena has access to the best stuff.


The other part of his comment muscle mass.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

RR said:


> When did any of those let themselves go? Also 'roids are getting better all the time, so you'd assume Cena has access to the best stuff.


Rock and Angle I'm not too sure on, but Edge looked like shit during his main event run when compared to his mid-card run (which is understandable since he had gotten off the juice for his recovery from neck surgery). I was disappointed that Trips didn't call him out for being a skinny fatass instead of Punk considering Edge was a much better example of that type of physique in comparison to Punk.


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

^ edge really became hard to watch during the pg era, I'd always go like ''hit the gym man''


----------



## *Eternity* (Aug 11, 2010)

RR said:


> When did any of those let themselves go? Also 'roids are getting better all the time, so you'd assume Cena has access to the best stuff.





> Whether he's juicing or not, is irrelevant to me, but what amazes me the most is how his physique has stayed the exact same throughout his WWE career. From the moment he walked through the door in 2002 to present day 2014 his physique hasn't changed not one bit. Meanwhile guys like HHH, Edge, Jericho, HBK, Rock, Angle, Orton, Taker and others went through phases were they let themselves go *or noticeable lost muscle mass,* but Cena has been very consistent during the past 12 years.


The Rock back in 2003 during his Hollywood stint and in 2004, was skinny as hell compared to his 2002 counterpart. The Rock at WM 20 looked like a different person, when comparing his physique to his 2002 self.

As for HBK, his lost in muscles is probably attributed to aging, but back in the late 90s he was pretty huge for a 5'10 guy. But then some time around 2003/2004 he started to get skinner. It was much more noticeable back in 2004, when he kept pulling his tights up, because they constantly kept falling off. Why do you think he suddenly started wearing those pants with a belt, in 2005. 

Angle was pretty average size from his debut til around 2004, then he suddenly swelled up in 2005-2007, and then started to become skinner in the years after. Again is probably attributed to aging, but still.


----------



## SnoopSystem (Aug 8, 2012)

Cena's physique hasn't changed much, but he has gotten slightly bigger muscles and is a bit thicker. Back in his midcard days, he was less thick but still muscular.


----------



## TheBandisBack (Jan 17, 2010)

jericho needs to hit the gym a little bit, and do one more big run


----------



## Lariatoh! (Apr 26, 2012)

..... And his ring attire doesn't match his physique (neither does his moveset), he just doesn't make sense to me at all...


----------



## Khandon (Aug 27, 2008)

Lariatoh! said:


> ..... And his ring attire doesn't match his physique (neither does his moveset), he just doesn't make sense to me at all...


Yeah I agree, I don't think folks realize how strong Cena really is. He's no Brock Lesnar or Goldberg but he's not too far off. It'd be interesting to see him incorporate more power moves into his moveset and start press slamming people or some shit.


----------



## Coyotex (Jun 28, 2011)

don't get why some of you are calling Cena short...the dude is like 6'1 ...6 feet for the least!
there are a lot of bodybuilders much shorter than Cena but i understand why one would think so because the dude is so big and bulky it gives the illusion that he is a shorty but if Cena stands next to someone who is average height you would see that's not the case

from what ive seen Cena only has 2 passions which is wrestling and working out if he ain't doing either one idk what the fuck the guy does probably bang Nikki but that's another story...i would give him more credit but i would give the credit to superstars who keep themselves in shape yet do more than workout and wrestle like Ziggler who always has a good physique


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

dbryziggfutwwe said:


> Okay maybe the Rock though I think he's legit. *But no way Orton* - he has way too much lean muscle. If so then hell with it - the only legit ones would be the Henrys and Rusevs of the E -____-
> 
> Ugh
> 
> And for fuck sakes we know Tensai is hehe


unk2


----------



## kto (Oct 11, 2014)

I like IT


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

dbryziggfutwwe said:


> He's just a failed body builder. He's no wrestler, can't talk, has ZERO charisma and is just a waste. But hey, when he takes off his shirt women get wet so why not?


I honestly hope you're trolling...


----------



## nater89 (May 14, 2009)

Coyotex said:


> don't get why some of you are calling Cena short...the dude is like 6'1 ...6 feet for the least!
> there are a lot of bodybuilders much shorter than Cena but i understand why one would think so because the dude is so big and bulky it gives the illusion that he is a shorty but if Cena stands next to someone who is average height you would see that's not the case
> 
> from what ive seen Cena only has 2 passions which is wrestling and working out if he ain't doing either one idk what the fuck the guy does probably bang Nikki but that's another story...i would give him more credit but i would give the credit to superstars who keep themselves in shape yet do more than workout and wrestle like Ziggler who always has a good physique


When I met him at a couple years ago I gauged he was about the 6 foot mark for sure. Definitely not short. Having met both Cena and Austin in person they're pretty bang on the same height. I'm about 6'2 and usually always wear boots and I had about 2-3inches on both. Short my arse, people who say that probably think Main Eventers need to be Nash.


----------



## Yes Era (Dec 8, 2013)

RVP_The_Gunner said:


> A positive thread on WF about Cena and it's not even April 1st.
> 
> That takes some balls.


This site has been praising Cena since he buried Miz and always credit him over anyone except Punk.


----------



## Yes Era (Dec 8, 2013)

*Eternity* said:


> The Rock back in 2003 during his Hollywood stint and in 2004, was skinny as hell compared to his 2002 counterpart. The Rock at WM 20 looked like a different person, when comparing his physique to his 2002 self.
> 
> As for HBK, his lost in muscles is probably attributed to aging, but back in the late 90s he was pretty huge for a 5'10 guy. But then some time around 2003/2004 he started to get skinner. It was much more noticeable back in 2004, when he kept pulling his tights up, because they constantly kept falling off. Why do you think he suddenly started wearing those pants with a belt, in 2005.
> 
> Angle was pretty average size from his debut til around 2004, then he suddenly swelled up in 2005-2007, and then started to become skinner in the years after. Again is probably attributed to aging, but still.


No. The Rock lost 15...20 pounds for the roles he was doing. Everything he's done has been intentional.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

p862011 said:


> unk2


You can't really tell THAT much of a difference between the 2 images, maybe compare 2002 Orton with mid 2006


----------



## tiotom92 (Dec 20, 2013)

p862011 said:


> unk2


The older you get past age 20, the harder it is to build and maintain muscle unk2 

Of course he's going to shrink in size, just like almost all wrestlers do as they get older.


----------



## bADaSSaTTiTuDE (Sep 30, 2014)

You people are dense if you really think cena doesn't take either steroids or HGH


----------



## OddSquad (Apr 22, 2014)

:rko2 has had a better and more consistent physique than Cena.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

OddSquad said:


> :rko2 has had a better and more consistent physique than Cena.


At least Orton doesn't look like a mutated gorilla:dance


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

He may have a fit physique but his legs make it look awful, he's got a big bulky upper body and these skinny chicken legs.









Dude has never had a leg day in the gym. 

See Arnold never skipped a leg day in the gym









Orton definitely has the better physique, he may not have a bigger physique but his looks better, it looks normal and his legs aren't 2x smaller than the rest of his body of his body.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

SAMCRO said:


> He may have a fit physique but his legs make it look awful, he's got a big bulky upper body and these skinny chicken legs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Orton's thighs are fucking impressive every woman and man should be jealous of those babies


----------



## Synax (Jul 3, 2013)

SAMCRO said:


> He may have a fit physique but his legs make it look awful, he's got a big bulky upper body and these skinny chicken legs.
> 
> 
> Dude has never had a leg day in the gym.


..


----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

Vince and HHH have both took Roids so to suspend people in the company for it has always seemed stupid to me


----------



## KingJohn (Sep 30, 2012)

SAMCRO said:


> He may have a fit physique but his legs make it look awful, he's got a big bulky upper body and these skinny chicken legs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


With that upper body to leg ratio, Cena looks like Skips from Regular Show


----------



## SnoopSystem (Aug 8, 2012)

Khandon said:


> Yeah I agree, I don't think folks realize how strong Cena really is. He's no Brock Lesnar or Goldberg but he's not too far off. It'd be interesting to see him incorporate more power moves into his moveset and start press slamming people or some shit.


The guy is looking much stronger and muscular than his midcard days. He' still wearing them t-shirts and shorts, but imagine him wearing attire that makes him look more serious. Plus, adding power moves would be interesting like you said. Cena doesn't look like Lesnar, Goldberg, or 2005 Batista but he could be a powerhouse.

Also, is it just me or is Seth Rollins getting slightly bigger to break out of the small-guy midcard physique? He's already looking more muscular than guys like Kofi Kingston, Edge, Christian, WWF Chris Jericho, and CM Punk. Rollins is looking more like a main eventer every week.


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

KingJohn said:


> With that upper body to leg ratio, Cena looks like Skips from Regular Show
















Let's see your tree-trunks mane, I'm sure Cenas 29 inch quads and near 700lbs squat have nothing on yours.

Always loling at people who call out people's legs when you can't even see them, it's like those people are waiting for a moment to pick on somebodys physique to feel better about their pathetic physiques.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Loudness said:


> Let's see your tree-trunks mane, I'm sure Cenas 29 inch quads and near 700lbs squat have nothing on yours.


Lol yeah cause most of us aren't former body builders and pro wrestlers. Fact is his legs are scrawny chicken legs, ok when he was a pro body builder like 15 years ago he actually worked on his legs but nowadays he focuses only on his upper body and it looks weird in comparison with his upper body. I'm not claiming my legs are more muscular than his i'm just saying they're out of proportion with his body.



> Always loling at people who call out people's legs when you can't even see them, it's like those people are waiting for a moment to pick on somebodys physique to feel better about their pathetic physiques


You can see them pretty clearly here, Bully Ray's calf's put Cena's to shame


----------



## Loudon Wainwright (Jul 23, 2014)

Cena doesn't do drugs. Nobody in the WWE does steroids, that's what the Wellness Policy is for. Lift weights, never give up and maybe one day you will look half as good as Cena.


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

SAMCRO said:


> Lol yeah cause most of us aren't former body builders and pro wrestlers. Fact is his legs are scrawny chicken legs, ok when he was a pro body builder like 15 years ago he actually worked on his legs but nowadays he focuses only on his upper body and it looks weird in comparison with his upper body. I'm not claiming my legs are more muscular than his i'm just saying they're out of proportion with his body.
> 
> 
> You can see them pretty clearly here, Bully Ray's calf's put Cena's to shame


Have you just ignored the squat vid I posted which is from 2011? You don't squat that weight with chicken legs doing as many deep reps with perfect form as he does.

Fact is, if he wore trunks they'd look huge, his calves aren't exactly skinny either. Cena is known for his strength and legs are one of the most important bodyparts to build when it comes to lifting huge weight. You can't be as strong as Cena and have tiny legs. Not srs about the Bullly Ray part either, I take it you're just trolling to rustle some jimmies at this point.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Loudness said:


> Have you just ignored the squat vid I posted which is from 2011? You don't squat that weight with chicken legs doing as many deep reps with perfect form as he does.
> 
> Fact is, if he wore trunks they'd look huge, his calves aren't exactly skinny either. Cena is known for his strength and legs are one of the most important bodyparts to build when it comes to lifting huge weight. You can't be as strong as Cena and have tiny legs. Not srs about the Bullly Ray part either, I take it you're just trolling to rustle some jimmies at this point.


I'm just telling you what i see, his legs look skinny compared to how bulky he is up top. Its not as if i'm alone on this others on here have pointed out numerous times that his legs are skinny.


----------



## Loudness (Nov 14, 2011)

SAMCRO said:


> I'm just telling you what i see, his legs look skinny compared to how bulky he is up top. Its not as if i'm alone on this others on here have pointed out numerous times that his legs are skinny.


You can see part of his quads here, pic from last year










Just because he's not showing his legs doesn't mean he doesn't have any size there. Quads appear the thickest on top and the smallest on the bottom, most people wearing shorts/jorts etc won't look huge unless they're very tight. The looseness and the lack of mass above the knees create the Illusion of not having quads, but if he were to show em off you'd quickly realize that he's far away from chicken-legs syndrome. 

Here's some pic from him as the Prototype










Like I said, all those pics show he's well proportionated. If he wore different ring-gear he wouldn't get accused of having tiny legs.


----------



## Pip-Man (Aug 19, 2013)

CM punker said:


> Years of steroid abuse led to his body looking like a mutated ape.. it looks horrificly disgusting. idk why any woman would like this man. he is too short and disproportioned that he looks like a gorilla. who really thinks veins popping out of his shoulders and chest is normal and/or attractive?


You must look *really* fucking good to talk shit about a guy who works his ass of to maintain his physique.


----------



## CM punker (Aug 3, 2014)

Pip Star said:


> You must look *really* fucking good to talk shit about a guy who works his ass of to maintain his physique.


Anyone can have a ripped physique with years of steroid usage and performance enhancing drugs.


----------



## SnoopSystem (Aug 8, 2012)

CM punker said:


> Anyone can have a ripped physique with years of steroid usage and performance enhancing drugs.


But it also requires a lot of time in the gym in addition to using steroids. A person can't just use steroids and expect to magically get a muscular physique. 

They have to work out a lot and the steroids will speed up the growth process. The difference between that and someone who lifts weights without using steroids is that muscle growth rate is slower and the person won't look as big...it will take them more time to get as big as someone who used steroids.


----------



## KingJohn (Sep 30, 2012)

CM punker said:


> Anyone can have a ripped physique with years of steroid usage and performance enhancing drugs.


Not really, even with steroids you have to work hard to get those gains, though I do agree his body looks disproportional and deformed.


----------



## Irish Dude (Aug 22, 2012)

SAMCRO said:


> He may have a fit physique but his legs make it look awful, he's got a big bulky upper body and these skinny chicken legs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dude do you even logic? Cena's legs are huge! Your showing Arnold to compare to Cena? Obviously Cena doesn't look as good as Arnold, but the fact that Arnold has one of the weakest legs in pro bodybuilding doesn't help your statement. Arnolds legs look small compared to his upper body, Cenas legs don't. Next you're gonna say Brock has also chiken legs?


----------



## Parrulo (Aug 21, 2014)

SnoopSystem said:


> But it also requires a lot of time in the gym in addition to using steroids. A person can't just use steroids and expect to magically get a muscular physique.
> 
> They have to work out a lot and the steroids will speed up the growth process. The difference between that and someone who lifts weights without using steroids is that muscle growth rate is slower and the person won't look as big...it will take them more time to get as big as someone who used steroids.


Ya you also have to work hard on steroids, but being on steroids could be the difference between looking like CM Punk and Cena.






^^this video explains a lot and shows why comparing guys like Punk and Bryan, who don't do steroids, to guys like Cena and Triple H is ridiculous. Imo all those guys here saying Punk and Bryan have never lifted a weight in their life are the ones who have never did it.

Also how can a guy that squats, deadlifts, snatches and clean and jerks like a fucking machine be accused of having chicken leg? I hate Cena the character but i have no problem admitting that Cena, the man, is ridiculously strong


----------



## Onehitwonder (Jul 17, 2011)

KingJohn said:


> Well, he wasn't nearly as big or cut in the UFC as he was in WWE, so he might have gotten off during that time.


Well maybe, but most of all he was training to fight, not look good. There is a reason why most top fighters are not as muscular as many top WWE stars.

And because of this, I have never really understood the reason why some people want wrestlers to be so muscular as Cena.


----------



## The Steven Seagal (Dec 17, 2012)

Lol at bryan and punk fans getting upset.


----------



## indeeditsme (Oct 4, 2011)

I prefer Orton's physique more so to Cena. Nothing against Cena, even if he takes steroids, you still have to bust ass in the gym to look as big as him, but I agree with some people in the forum who say he looks a bit disproportional. I also don't salivate and agree with Vince's fetish of "big guys." All in all I feel like some of the better ring workers were better built then their counterparts that were bigger. 

Examples, 

Macho Man to Hulk Hogan 
Orton to Cena 
Shawn Michaels to everyone
Undertaker to, say Big Show, etc.


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

SnoopSystem said:


> Also, is it just me or is Seth Rollins getting slightly bigger to break out of the small-guy midcard physique? He's already looking more muscular than guys like Kofi Kingston, Edge, Christian, WWF Chris Jericho, and CM Punk. Rollins is looking more like a main eventer every week.


rollins is getting seriously cut but he is still a small guy by wrestling standards. even cena isn't that big of a guy when you see him next to lesnar or mason ryan when he was there. if cena was wrestling in wwe in the 1980s/early 1990s with the exact same physique he would be considered a normal sized wrestler.

devitts about same size as rollins and looks tiny next these two.


----------



## RKO1988 (Jul 25, 2008)

CM punker said:


> Years of steroid abuse led to his body looking like a mutated ape.. it looks horrificly disgusting. idk why any woman would like this man. he is too short and disproportioned that he looks like a gorilla. who really thinks veins popping out of his shoulders and chest is normal and/or attractive?


he has the alpha male aura and allure which some women get wet for due to the primal urges it sends through them.


----------



## SkandorAkbar (Dec 11, 2013)

he does look like a retarded midget ape. :hmm:


----------



## BehindYou (Jun 16, 2011)

Rollins is in great shape and has some size. Think, he has a similar natural build to Punk [maybe even less broad!] but looks 10x more legit physique wise.



> devitts about same size as rollins and looks tiny next these two.


 To be fair, there's what 4 guys on the roster who wouldn't look small? Those guys are both far larger than say Sheamus who's pretty big by today's standards. They could both be billed at 300+lbs,

And to be fair too, i think Rollins has 2-3 inches and 20lbs on Devitt. 

He doesn't look tiny next to Orton, that's big enough.


----------



## RKO1988 (Jul 25, 2008)

SAMCRO said:


> He may have a fit physique but his legs make it look awful, he's got a big bulky upper body and these skinny chicken legs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Surprised Cena hasn't had a Psycho Sid injury coming off the top rope with that build.


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

Cena is a tank.

I don't even think TV does him justice. Apparently his forearms are like tree-trunks in real life.


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

I agree. I don't know how the guy does it. I been bodybuilding for over a year now and I know how hard of work it is. Granted, a year is nothing compared to Cena but I know how tiring it is. Props to Cena.


----------

